

Strange Attractors: chaos patterns in Silverlight - dblock
http://www.eternal0.com/
Search for a pattern, then rotate it in 3d.
======
dblock
Make sure to click and rotate. The method is described in a book at
<http://sprott.physics.wisc.edu/sa.htm>

